# discography work comp billing



## diann (Nov 11, 2010)

Does anyone out there do billing for discography for general work comp?  If so what type of reimbursement do you get?  We are an ASC, and I have a doctor who says that I am coding wrong, which I have researched until I am blue-in-the-face and have been told that I am coding correctly.  We bill under California work comp guidelines and have to say that the reimbursement is pretty poor.  My supervisor was wondering what other facilities  were ranging.
The codes I am coding with is 62290 for the injection procedure for discography,each level;lumbar and 77295-TC for the discography, lumbar, radiologoical supervision and interpretation. 
Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you
Diann Do Bran CPC, CPC-H


----------



## christinnagle (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm in an ASC from PA. We bill the same CPT codes, but I also submit the supplies, fluroscopy, etc to workers comp. As far as your coding, it sounds correct. Maybe the doctor should enlighten us. I will double check my notes.
As far as fees, I feel bad that I can't help.


----------

